# OS X 10.4.5 .HQX file Error #17535 Lexmark X-75



## John A. Collins (Mar 20, 2006)

I cannot open a .hqx file. I get an error message #17535 or nothing at all. It will invariably go through displaying the progress bar, saying it's expanding it to the desktop, but there is nothing there and sometimes I get the above error. It is a Lexmark X-75 driver and Lexmark has repeatedly returned my emails with basic instructions on how to install their drivers completely ignoring the fact that I cannot even open their compressed driver installation files. I have installed Stuffit Expander 10.0 (although at their website it said it was going to be 10.2 or 10.02). I have expaned other .hqx files. Is their any way around this? I have a PC, is there a way that I could download the Mac drivers and expand them there, then put them on cd/ext.hd for my mac to install?

Has anyone successfully installed a Lexmark X-75 on OS X 10.4.5?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 20, 2006)

.hqx is the extension for Binhex. Binhexing is not a compression format. It is a technique for converting binary Macintosh files into ASCII while preserving their multi-fork structure. It is somewhat equivalent to uuencoding of Unix files. Virtually every version of *Stuffit Expander* should be able to decode these files without a problem. The only thing that I can figure is that your file was corrupted during download. My suggestion is to redownload and try again.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 20, 2006)

John A. Collins said:
			
		

> ...Has anyone successfully installed a Lexmark X-75 on OS X 10.4.5?



I have tried this same download within the last couple of months.
I get the same error.
The download file is corrupted, Lexmark is at fault.

If you want to contact Lexmark, tell them the file does download, but is damaged. This can only be fixed by Lexmark.
If you get 'One-answer-Annie' "Here's the download, just install it and you're good", then you will probably need to call Lexmark support (Good luck on that)
http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/support.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:204:0:0&framed=
Be very specific with your question (I download your alleged driver, and I get an error when I try to open the file. Others report the same problem. Your download is corrupted. Can you fix it? Or, is there a download that actually works?) - or something like that.


----------



## registerthis (Jul 7, 2006)

The only one I found that worked was 'decoder'

http://www.etresoft.com/decoder/download.html

It's shareware, but maybe worth the $20.

edit: this was on 10.4.7


----------

